# My Unemployment Insurance account is ready in case Uber deactivates



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

The beautiful thing about my state and I believe most states is that they side with the person filing the unemployment benefit insurance 99.99% of the time because they know of the conditions a lot of Employers put people through and the various factors that affect people which can cause them to quit or get fired or deactivated unfairly. So Uber am ready for you baby, just deactivate me and see me get that healthy $400+ a month. Same with Lyft, false accusation deactivation == me getting that UI.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Ozzyoz said:


> Uber am ready for you baby, just deactivate me and see me get that *healthy $400+ a month *


$400 is healthy living for you? It sounds like a lifestyle of living in a cardboard box and eating water flavored with ketchup packets.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Uber's Guber said:


> $400 is healthy living for you? It sounds like a lifestyle of living in a cardboard box and eating water flavored with ketchup packets.


Lol we are talking UI here where it is a temporary benefit to get on your feet again, and that $400ish will more than hold me well if something happens to Uber or my other job. My mortgage is $600, so yes indeed it will allow me to live. I don't live in Cali, Vancouver or New York where life is harsh.


----------



## Wolfie52 (Jan 4, 2017)

Remember someone has to have PAID into the system in your name for you to have a benefit. It is really that simple. They don't g-a-s that you think Uber exploits you. If you or Uber pays into UI then you "may" be entitled to benefits.

And I believe this brings us to a MAJOR PROBLEM in this country: lack the work ethic and lack of personal responsibility. I worked my entire life like I WAS RESPONSIBLE FOR MYSELF and MY FAMILY. Never quit a job without a backup plan. I didn't expect the gov't or anyone else to "take care of me". That is why we have so many people angry at the gov't...to many lazy assholes trying to get something for nothing.

If you focused on trying to be the BEST at whatever you are doing, you wouldn't have to be focused on how much you can get for "deactivation". Work like you next meal depends on YOU, not somebody else.

And you used to have to actually TRY to get a job, now they let you make things up. UI is meant to be a lifeline for those who are unemployed through NO FAULT OF THEIR OWN. Don't bet on the fact you think your are smarter than the UI people...


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Wolfie52 said:


> Remember someone has to have PAID into the system in your name for you to have a benefit. It is really that simple.


thats not how it works, just because Uber isnt paying into UI doesnt mean you dont get benefits.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/upda...unemployment-benefits-from-uber.259817/page-4

https://uberpeople.net/threads/unemployment-insurance-granted-after-unfair-deactivation.256680/

just to name a couple

Stop spreading lies


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> thats not how it works, just because Uber isnt paying into UI doesnt mean you dont get benefits.
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/upda...unemployment-benefits-from-uber.259817/page-4
> 
> ...


You gave the same example twice.

Those are very rare exceptions. Almost no driver will get UI.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

RamzFanz said:


> You gave the same example twice.
> 
> Those are very rare exceptions. Almost no driver will get UI.


https://www.google.com/search?q=ube...oq=uber+driver+receives+unemployment+benefits

I mean, where exactly are you getting your info from that you can't get benefits. I don't even see any cases in the US where drivers don't get benefits, outside of Florida.

And you got the new ruling that sets the bar high for Uber trying to show that drivers are IE's. That's going to open the door to many more cases.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> https://www.google.com/search?q=ube...oq=uber+driver+receives+unemployment+benefits
> 
> I mean, where exactly are you getting your info from that you can't get benefits. I don't even see any cases in the US where drivers don't get benefits, outside of Florida.
> 
> And you got the new ruling that sets the bar high for Uber trying to show that drivers are IE's. That's going to open the door to many more cases.


All ultra-liberal areas in very small examples. The chances of you getting UI in th US is next to zero.


----------

